# seats again



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually find them extremely comfortable. Not sure how they bother you so much.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

I too think they are very comfortable, not the softest seat in the world, but comfortable. Yesterday I drove for 10 hours (2.5 in the cruze, then about 5 in the freighliner tractor at work, then 2.5 again in the cruze) and even the last 150 miles in the cruze was comfortable.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the seats, even after a couple of 400 mile (each way) trips over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

For a 6 footer they suck I know that much. Need more lumbar support instead of forcing you into terrible posture.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The REAR seats are uncomfortable but i warn all my friends who sit there lol, but the driver seats are comfortable at least to me and i am 6 ft tall.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...6 ft here too, and the leather seats in our LTZ are just fine.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

6'3" here and the front seats are very comfortable, I've got 2100 miles on it now. haven't sat in the rear seats yet though, don't think I'd fit back there very well.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

im 6 foot and my leather ltz seats are very comfortable. 
ive got almost 11k miles on mine right now.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i guess i will never understand why this is the first car i have owned that the seats bother me......again im only 5'11 180 pounds


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i guess i will never understand why this is the first car i have owned that the seats bother me......again im only 5'11 180 pounds


The only thing I can think of is really long legs or bad posture. It sounds like a lot of your weight might be supported by a stiffer part of the seat, cutting off circulation and causing the numbness. I would try sitting either farther up in the seat or farther back to see if it helps. If there is a lot of pressure to the middle underside of your thighs your legs will numb up pretty quick (Kinda like sitting on the toilet too long).


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

My only complaint is the lack of a lumbar support.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I find the top of the seat forces my shoulders forward. A bad posture. I have to compensate by reclining the seat back, too much IMO. I would rather the top of the seat just be flat.
I have cloth seats which are more firm than leather so this effect is stronger with cloth than leather. I after I bought my Cruze, I sat in an LTZ with leather and noticed leather was more comfortable because I was note getting forced forward as much.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

The eight way manual or power adjustment is great. Too bad the 2012 model will move to 6 way and not have the seat tilt feature anymore.

Lack of lumbar adjustment is a minor negative to me, but should be there on all trims. The cloth seats in the LS, LT1, and ECO had too big and not properly positioned side bolsters for my comfort. I'm 6'5" and about 250#, so not a small guy. The leather seats in the LT2 and LTZ did not have this "rearrange the kidneys" effect. 

I've had four 2 to 2.5 hour highway trips in the Cruze so far and found the seats very comfortable on the longer trips. I leave next Saturday for a 1400 mile 20+ hour drive to Florida and will update how the seats did in that two day trip when I return.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

midway thru my commute this morning my butt hurt so much i had to pull into a wawa and get out for a few minutes....i give up...maybe i will try to put malibu seats in it...??lol


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

If you are seriously in that much pain.. Go to a auto fabric shop and they can redo the foam to your liking. If you are in MI go to Shelby Auto Trim.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> midway thru my commute this morning my butt hurt so much i had to pull into a wawa and get out for a few minutes....i give up...maybe i will try to put malibu seats in it...??lol


You first need to figure out what is causing the pain. Usually the driver doesn't have the seat aligned properly, causing the issue.

For instance, I'm over 6' and my legs were sore the first few days driving the car. I noticed by using the tilt feature I was able to bring the front of the seat up, tucking it nicely under my legs and eliminating pressure from "holding" myself up all the time with my legs.

Make sure you've looked at all the adjustment choices, and driven for a bit as you make a change.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i think im too skinny for the seats as my butt fits right in the center so the side bolsters press in hard. if i had a large butt i dont think i would feel the bolsters pushing in....

i may end up going to some kind of custom shop to see what can be done


----------



## i20sailor (May 12, 2011)

My wife is 5'2" and 100lbs. She hates the drivers seat and complains of leg pain after her 55mile commute. We have tried to adjust the seat every which way, but no improvement. Would have returned it after 1 week if it would have been possible. We have bought a memory foam cushion that seems to help but what a waste of nice heated leather seats. Maybe I'll contact a trim shop to see if they can improve the foam somehow.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i was thinking maybe they can replace the rock hard bolster foam with a more forgiving type and sew it all back up???? thank god someone else noticed this problem, i was beginning to think maybe they forgot to put padding in my seat...haha


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

5'5", 190lbs

I have the ECO version with the cheap seats... No issues really. I was uncomfortable at first but I have the seat dialed in now!!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

are the eco seats different then other versions?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am not sure.... however I wouldn't think they are any different than non leather seats in other Cruze's...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i just bought a "tush cush" to see if that helps.....if that helps i will be in total love with the car. on the way home from work i passed two cars on my back country roads. I dropped it into 4th gear and i was gone courtesty of the baby turbo!!!!!!


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

6'2 here, and not experiencing any comfort problems with the seats, on the contrary, find them very comfortable and supporting.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

6' and 205, after getting my seat adjusted to my liking it feels great.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the seats, actually more comfortable than the seats were in my CTS. Rear seats leave a bit to be desired, but the fronts are great.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i actually sat in the passenger side for the first time and noticed right away that it is way more comfortable than the drivers seat. i then measured the width of the seats and found the passenger seat to be about half inch wider....i wonder if i got a bad seat somehow if thats even possible


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I don't know if that's possible, but I know my seats are not as comfortable as my leather lincoln seats, and the seats I have are the cheap seats, but I sat in the LTZ like other said, and those are a world of difference, I wouldn't mind upgrading to the LTZ seats someday


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The ltz has different seats?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Well they have the nice cushy leather seats at least the one I sat in and checked out did


----------



## TexBru (Mar 23, 2011)

6' 215lbs LTZ Black/Brick Leather 3/2011 production date 3K miles now

Absolutely the hardest and most uncomfortable leather seats I've ever experienced.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...maybe they used Texas "long-horn" leather on your car?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had other cars with leather seats that were stiff when new. After a few applications of Meguier's Gold Leather Cream, they softened up rather nicely.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

me and a coworker both have cruzes and we both agree that the passenger seat on both of out cruzes is much more comfy then the drivers seat...


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought the seats were fine until recently. We just took a 10 hour round-trip and my lower back was killing me after the first 2-3 hours. We take this trip twice a year and this has never happened before. I'm pretty sure it was our new Cruze's seat, but of course, I am getting older!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought this cushion a couple of weeks ago and havent had any discomfort since!!
Amazon.com: Tush Cush Car / Compu Computer Office Seat Cushion - Black: Home & Garden


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

The seat hurt my mid upper back for the first few days driving it, now it seems to be fine.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

*Bad bad seats*



cruzeman said:


> curious to know if any new owners are cursing out the seats for being uncomfortable yet. I'm slowly getting used to them but i still am not too happy on my hour commutes.


i agree with you. Had my unit for 9 weeks and they are still very very uncomfortable. There is a bump/hump on the bum part of the seat and it bothers me to no end. TRIED TO PUT A CUSTION TO SEE IF IT HELPS BUT NO LUCK . THATS AN LT MODLE. MY 2005 TRADE IN MALIBU HAD NO PROBLEMS


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I bought this cushion a couple of weeks ago and havent had any discomfort since!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that link. I am going to order one of these and try it. I have experimented with small pillows but this looks to be a better solution. I am seriously considering a decent aftermarket seat (Sparco, Recaro, etc) if I can't find a solution for the stock seats.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I travel for work so 3-5 hr drives twice a week are not uncommon. I think the seats are way to hard. Feels like you are sitting on metal. Plus the seats are a bit too narrow and I am just average height and weight. I have an LTZ so I have leather seats.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> I travel for work so 3-5 hr drives twice a week are not uncommon. I think the seats are way to hard. Feels like you are sitting on metal. Plus the seats are a bit too narrow and I am just average height and weight. I have an LTZ so I have leather seats.


I regularly do 2-4 hour drives for work in my LTZ, and I may be the exception, but I rather like the seats. I find them to be a comfortable after a long drive as the CTS that the Cruze replaced. Can't wait until winter to try the heaters.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

audog said:


> I regularly do 2-4 hour drives for work in my LTZ, and I may be the exception, but I rather like the seats. I find them to be a comfortable after a long drive as the CTS that the Cruze replaced. Can't wait until winter to try the heaters.


I have to agree, I think the leather seats are very comfortable. I'm starting to wonder if a different type of padding was somewhere down the line. :uhh:


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no complaints with my seats comfort-wise, however, the mesh center insert bugs me...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it totally depends on the size of the person. If your not a big guy the side bolsters dig into your thighs like your being tortured. The other thing that has been determined is the leather seats are a bit more comfortable then the cloth seats. For those of you that hate the seats sit in the passenger seat and you will find it a bit better then the drivers seat. I measured the width on 2 cruzes and the passenger seat was wider.


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm 6'2" and weigh between 160 and 165 lbs. (fairly skinny), and I actually like the seats, except as mentioned by cruzeman above, the left side of the seat bolster does tend to dig into my left outer thigh if I am not "aligned" properly in the seat.

But once I get myself straightened out, I like the feel of the seats. I prefer a firm seat.

I've yet to ride in the back seat, though. I'm not sure I ever will, honestly (it's MY car, after all! Wifey doesn't drive manual, and I don't like other people playing with my stuff!) 

Regards,

Bones


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not big by any means, 5'10" 165-170. But I like the above like the firmness of the cloth seats.


----------

